# Where can I buy or order human grade diatomaceous earth?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I live in Burlington, Ontario. The websites I have seen for purchasing DE are all from the States. Any Canadians know where to get it? I want to start using it for treatment/prevention of fleas, ticks, and worms.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Do they have feed stores up there? That's where I got mine.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I get mine from a Raw Feed Supplier in Oshawa but you can get food grade DE from most feed stores as it is commonly used with poultry.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont have a car, so it would be easier for me to be able to order it online and get it delivered lol


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Down here you can get it at garden supply stores as well.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Have you looked on eBay.....I know it sounds funny....but even just 2lbs comes out to a lot bulk wise, so when I got my 2 lbs it was almost a fully stuffed full gallon ziplock for like 5 bucks including shipping, and when I only had Brody and the cats that lasted me a LONG time!!:wink:


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

K9 Cuisine Raw sells it, they may have a distributor in your area http://k9cuisineraw.ca/


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Products 

go to accompaniments and its at the bottom there! Not sure if you can order it, but Bones pet boutique carries Tollden Farms products so it may be there! (brant st. and upper middle)


----------



## katey (May 1, 2012)

Thanks twoisplenty !


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I'm no help for online because I got mine at a feed store as well. I went with the 50 lb bag because I am NOT going to be caught off guard by fleas ever again! I'm going to follow Liz's pattern and dust the house once a week for the next few months.

I would take note of where some feed stores are just in case you get a chance to go to one and for if you ever get stuck in a position like mine where you find yourself in the middle of an infestation and can't wait for delivery!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

These guys in London, Ontario sell it online.


----------



## Ghynes1 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Diatomaceous Earth in Burlington, Ontario*

I just purchased it at Back to the Bone on Walker's Line. It's human grade.


----------

